# Collie steak anyone?



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

This is not meant to offend anyone, but I've just seen this stand in the city centre selling 'ethically raised dog meat', and there are genuinely collie steaks and other dog meat up for sale. We have a bit of a talk about it on facebook at the moment, and was wondering what you guys thought...


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

Could it not have something to do with this perhaps? 'Dog meat' to go on sale in Birmingham - Top Stories - News - Birmingham Mail

Quoted from it: 

"But pet lovers need not worry, as the products have not been made from real dogs. Instead, they are in fact a vegetarian meat substitute being sold in a bid to shock the public and persuade them to think twice before buying meat."


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Siman said:


> Could it not have something to do with this perhaps? 'Dog meat' to go on sale in Birmingham - Top Stories - News - Birmingham Mail
> 
> Quoted from it:
> 
> "But pet lovers need not worry, as the products have not been made from real dogs. Instead, they are in fact a vegetarian meat substitute being sold in a bid to shock the public and persuade them to think twice before buying meat."


I think it might be


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

And here was me thinking...I'll try anything once.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Dissappointed! :whip:


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

I'd try it.

I've kept rabbits and have eaten it before, so whats the difference.


----------



## Kaouthia (Sep 30, 2010)

I have to say, frankly, I'm absolutely disgusted....




















...that this isn't real meat. Surely trading standards would have something to say about this?


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I keep looking at that pic thinking "He looks like he could be juicy".


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I'd be seriously annoyed if I thought I was buying actual *meat* and they were giving me, say, soya.

Ethically reared dog? Sure I'd eat it.


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

Siman said:


> Could it not have something to do with this perhaps? 'Dog meat' to go on sale in Birmingham - Top Stories - News - Birmingham Mail
> 
> Quoted from it:
> 
> "But pet lovers need not worry, as the products have not been made from real dogs. Instead, they are in fact a vegetarian meat substitute being sold in a bid to shock the public and persuade them to think twice before buying meat."


 how the :censor: is that gonna make people think about where their meat comes from.

vender-here you go sir there's your jack russel sausage.:halo:
you-nom nom ooooooooooo you can really taste the dog in this
vender-hahaha you dumb :censor: its a quorn burger that'll teach you to not take an interest in where your meat comes from:diablo:

now if they where serving human sh*t under the guise of dog meat maybe that might teach a lesson


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

tomwilson said:


> how the :censor: is that gonna make people think about where their meat comes from.
> 
> vender-here you go sir there's your jack russel sausage.:halo:
> you-nom nom ooooooooooo you can really taste the dog in this
> ...


Ha ha ! : victory:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't have a problem with any ethically reared meat, but I don't think I could, personally, eat dog meat.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Me neither really, which is a bit silly, as I'm happy to eat bunnies and cows and chickens and ducks and geese and eggs and milk and fish and sheep and lambs and piggies and....(you get the idea).


----------



## lee1006 (Oct 12, 2010)

I'l have a hot dog please! *Boosh* 

i'm here all night =D


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

tomwilson said:


> how the :censor: is that gonna make people think about where their meat comes from.
> 
> vender-here you go sir there's your jack russel sausage.:halo:
> you-nom nom ooooooooooo you can really taste the dog in this
> ...


I think you've got the wrong end of the stick. I'm assuming the idea is based on the fact that most people WOULDN'T want to eat dog meat - and so they would think about why they don't want to eat dog but want to eat other meat. Surely. No? Understand?


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

lee1006 said:


> I'l have a hot dog please! *Boosh*
> 
> i'm here all night =D


*groan* i was wondering when someone would come out with that :lol2:


----------



## lee1006 (Oct 12, 2010)

miss_ferret said:


> *groan* i was wondering when someone would come out with that :lol2:


Lol, ur just jelouse(?) cuz u were gonna say it =P


----------



## blade100 (Sep 26, 2009)

i would never eat dog meat.
i know and have seen a programme on channel 5 in china where they eat dog.they were kept in appalling conditions crammed in tiny cages.:whip::bash:

sick!!!!

a dog was put on this earth to be man's best friend,not man's best meat!


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

UK Chefs Try To Eat An Elephant | Food | Channel4.com

This was a really good documentary on channel four last year. Basically going round the world looking at different culinary taboos. Really made me think.

I don't eat any meat or dairy produce, but I like to think that if I consumed dead animals, I wouldn't be picky as to what they were. If I ate a pig, I would be happy to eat a dog. It doesn't make any difference to me.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

blade100 said:


> i would never eat dog meat.
> i know and have seen a programme on channel 5 in china where they eat dog.they were kept in appalling conditions crammed in tiny cages.:whip::bash:
> 
> sick!!!!
> ...


 
Dogs aren't considered pets all over the world. Like here, guinea pigs are solely pets, but where they are from they are bred only for food. Regardless of what animal it is, as long as it has a "nice" life, then I don't see the problem. Just because certain cultures show no regard to how their food animals are kept (be it dogs, cows, horses, rabbits, whatever) doesn't mean that other places are the same.


----------



## Nicky1983 (Oct 25, 2010)

Amalthea said:


> Dogs aren't considered pets all over the world. Like here, guinea pigs are solely pets, but where they are from they are bred only for food. Regardless of what animal it is, as long as it has a "nice" life, then I don't see the problem. Just because certain cultures show no regard to how their food animals are kept (be it dogs, cows, horses, rabbits, whatever) doesn't mean that other places are the same.


I agree, animals are animals it's only us who decides what are pets and what we eat and as we know not all cultures are the same.


----------



## lee1006 (Oct 12, 2010)

I'l have a pot poodle please! *boosh*

still here


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

I would never consider eating a carnivore - it would just seem completely unnatural.


----------



## kerrithsoden (Dec 6, 2009)

Amalthea said:


> Dogs aren't considered pets all over the world. Like here, guinea pigs are solely pets, but where they are from they are bred only for food. Regardless of what animal it is, as long as it has a "nice" life, then I don't see the problem. Just because certain cultures show no regard to how their food animals are kept (be it dogs, cows, horses, rabbits, whatever) doesn't mean that other places are the same.


i agree to an extent, given half the chance i'd try any mammal, however....
i saw a documentary recently about the koreans and their dog eating habits, some of the older traditional koreans actually believed that the dogs tasted nicer if hung by their neck and beaten to death, this i do not agree with. any animal if its destiny is to be used for food this is only natural, but no unreasonable suffering should be administered purely for this reason, it was so sad the dogs would not retaliate as the people beating them were their owners and the dogs were still faithfull even to the end.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, I remember watching that, too.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

blade100 said:


> a dog was put on this earth to be man's best friend,not man's best meat!


Dogs were very likely domesticated in part to be mobile, always-fresh stores of meat if you WERE starving and couldn't find anything else.

Why is a dog different to a pig? Pigs are pretty darn smart and sociable...
For that matter, chickens can be affectionate pets, as can rabbits and goats...


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

lee1006 said:


> I'l have a pot poodle please! *boosh*
> 
> still here


or a sausage dog......... boom boom!!

take that suka :whip:

:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Exotic Mad (Jul 11, 2009)

would that mean we'd actually get some real meat in our hot dogs?!?!?! if so i'm all for it. i currently take great pleasure in pointing out the 0% meat in common brands of hot dogs in the supermarket and watching their faces


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Tbh I don't actually have a problem with dog meat, if other people want to eat it then that's down to them. I personally wouldn't want to eat it because it's too much like eating a pet for me, and it's not something I've been brought up to eat. Although if I got a pet pig, I wouldn't want to eat _my_ pig, but I'd still eat bacon from the supermarket :lol2:


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

annabel said:


> I think you've got the wrong end of the stick. I'm assuming the idea is based on the fact that most people WOULDN'T want to eat dog meat - and so they would think about why they don't want to eat dog but want to eat other meat. Surely. No? Understand?


 in that case they should have used real dog no point going out to pass on a deep moral message about meat production and only being half a*sed about it


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Seriously.. a day and a half and 3 pages?? and nobody has said they reckon it'll taste ruff


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

Meko said:


> Seriously.. a day and a half and 3 pages?? and nobody has said they reckon it'll taste ruff


 i think we all thought that one a bit beneath us tbh 















only joking good one meko


----------



## sunnydelighter (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm pretty open to try anything and my rule was I couldn't eat anything that I could keep as a put, but now cuss there are so many animal any Joe bloggs can own that rule goes out of the window, having said that you get assorts or strange meat like ostrich meat, kangaroo meat the list goes on and part of me thinks na I can't munch on a kangaroo its not right they are big n cuddlty n the other half of me is think one day I will be brave but not sure I could live with the guilt ( I did have frogs legs, before I had pet toads) it rather it wasn't readily available in this country same with the other strange meats I like britan been British , but I'm also scared of how these dogs whom are kept for meat are slaughtered for once, especially with there sence of smell ant the whole olfactory system where they can smell the fear of the dogs that peed or pooped when been slaughtered ( think pigs in uk :0(), there care up till the slaughter, how they are housed, breading condition. It's a very scary thought and Id rather say no so there is less of a demand in the uk hopefully making a slight dent in the production of said meat. 
Just couldn't live with the guilt sorry x


----------



## sunnydelighter (Jul 5, 2008)

Do love a good debate though especially when it involves one of my biggest loves animals


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

sunnydelighter said:


> I'm pretty open to try anything and my rule was I couldn't eat anything that I could keep as a put, but now cuss there are so many animal any Joe bloggs can own that rule goes out of the window, having said that you get assorts or strange meat like ostrich meat, kangaroo meat the list goes on and part of me thinks na I can't munch on a kangaroo its not right they are big n cuddlty n the other half of me is think one day I will be brave but not sure I could live with the guilt ( I did have frogs legs, before I had pet toads) it rather it wasn't readily available in this country same with the other strange meats I like britan been British , but I'm also scared of how these dogs whom are kept for meat are slaughtered for once, especially with there sence of smell ant the whole olfactory system where they can smell the fear of the dogs that peed or pooped when been slaughtered ( think pigs in uk :0(), there care up till the slaughter, how they are housed, breading condition. It's a very scary thought and Id rather say no so there is less of a demand in the uk hopefully making a slight dent in the production of said meat.
> Just couldn't live with the guilt sorry x


 
Which guilt?

the guilt of eating dog?
the guilt of eating quorn?
or
the guilt of not reading the thread (or even just the first few posts) to find out it isn't dog but an advertising ploy?


----------



## lee1006 (Oct 12, 2010)

miss_ferret said:


> or a sausage dog......... boom boom!!
> 
> take that suka :whip:
> 
> :lol2::lol2::lol2:



lol, or how about a boxer nuggets please?


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

oh dear some of the jokes on here are terrible :lol2:

At least it got a bit of a debate going even though it turned out to be fake. I also thought it was a bit strange though, there was no signs or anything saying it wasn't dog meat, I wonder what on earth they were selling :hmm:


----------



## evileye (Nov 3, 2009)

this is awful these people should be dragged into the streets and shot i think it is awful to eat other predators


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

evileye said:


> this is awful these people should be dragged into the streets and shot i think it is awful to eat other predators


Why?

What makes a primarily-carnivorous dog somehow different to a same-as-us omnivore like a pig?

That said, I'd be concerned that they may not be disclosing what their veggieburgers actually are to people... and there *are* people who are allergic to the fungus base of Quorn, and plenty of people are sensitive to soya.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I do not understand the "I couldn't eat a carnivore/predator" thing! An animal is an animal, no matter what it eats. And it's welfare should be paramount either way!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

bollocks Colin; how tasty it is comes top of the list.

bloody veggies :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Meko said:


> bollocks Colin; how tasty it is comes top of the list.
> 
> bloody veggies :whistling2:


Hahaha, man I love you!


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> I do not understand the "I couldn't eat a carnivore/predator" thing! An animal is an animal, no matter what it eats. And it's welfare should be paramount either way!


I agree that welfare is the most important aspect, but what I'm saying is that no matter how good the welfare was, I wouldn't fancy eating a carnivore. 
It may not be a rational point of view but it's how I feel.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Evie said:


> I agree that welfare is the most important aspect, but what I'm saying is that no matter how good the welfare was, I wouldn't fancy eating a carnivore.
> It may not be a rational point of view but it's how I feel.


I know, I do get what you mean, I just likened a dog to a sheep, pig or cow in most respects other than diet.


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Where has all this rubbish of not eating carnivores come from? I've never, ever heard anyone say that before, what's the difference?! It's all meat at the end of the day!


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

bampoisongirl said:


> Where has all this rubbish of not eating carnivores come from? I've never, ever heard anyone say that before, what's the difference?! It's all meat at the end of the day!


I asked a couple of people at work today if they thought this was a strange way of thinking, and the general feeling was yes it is - must just be me :crazy:


----------



## ok1hurricane (Jun 15, 2010)

bampoisongirl said:


> Where has all this rubbish of not eating carnivores come from? I've never, ever heard anyone say that before, what's the difference?! It's all meat at the end of the day!


It's a fair point. Its not about the quality of the meat, its more about the logistics of humanely rearing carnivorous mammals for meat. How would you propose to feed a field of dogs? And lets not dwell on what comes out their blunt end.


----------



## lee1006 (Oct 12, 2010)

bampoisongirl said:


> oh dear some of the jokes on here are terrible :lol2:
> 
> At least it got a bit of a debate going even though it turned out to be fake. I also thought it was a bit strange though, there was no signs or anything saying it wasn't dog meat, I wonder what on earth they were selling :hmm:


Don't you mean Terrier-bull? =P
I happen to think the jokes on here are the dog's bo*****ks


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

ok1hurricane said:


> humanely rearing carnivorous mammals for meat. How would you propose to feed a field of dogs?


Probably on what people feed pet dogs nowadays.... grain byproducts and the remnants of meat we won't or can't eat.


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

I think its disgusting. And i dont see how eating rabbit meat is the same as eating dog meat at all. 

From what i know most rabbit meat sold in the UK is sourced from the Wild as game, no? Personally i aint heard of any farms breeding and rearing domesticated rabbits for meat, and if something like that popped up for dogs i would be Horrified. 100% Against it. 

I think the conditions the UKs current livestock bred for meat are kept in at slaughterhouses before slaughter is already a shambles, i think its awful any animal has to endure a process as such, let alone Dogs!! :censor:


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

And yes i am aware the stall was fake just thought id get my view across...:lol2:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Jamiioo said:


> Personally i aint heard of any farms breeding and rearing domesticated rabbits for meat, and if something like that popped up for dogs i would be Horrified. 100% Against it.


There are quite a few rabbit breeds that are SPECIFICALLY bred for meat - like Californians and New Zealand Whites.

Rabbits - Meat Production - SAC (Scottish Agricultural College)


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Psst. Dogs aren't carnivores.

Pupcorn anyone?


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

lee1006 said:


> Don't you mean Terrier-bull? =P
> I happen to think the jokes on here are the dog's bo*****ks


Get your coat! (No you havn't pulled lol, get out!)



LisaLQ said:


> Psst. Dogs aren't carnivores.
> 
> Pupcorn anyone?


Win:no1:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> Psst. Dogs aren't carnivores.
> 
> Pupcorn anyone?


 
Their scientific classification is of the carnivora order, so even though they are willing to eat plant matter, they are still technically carnivores.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> Psst. Dogs aren't carnivores.
> 
> Pupcorn anyone?


Smart arse! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Evie said:


> Their scientific classification is of the carnivora order, so even though they are willing to eat plant matter, they are still technically carnivores.


So are pandas - which are behaviourally herbivorous (although given the opportunity to feed omnivorously, they do).

Dogs are very much - in terms of digestive structure - like humans.


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> So are pandas - which are behaviourally herbivorous (although given the opportunity to feed omnivorously, they do).
> 
> *Dogs are very much -* *in terms of digestive structure - like humans*.


Except for the massive canine teeth at the beginning of the digestive tract! 
Pandas might not be so rare if they stopped eating stuff they can't even digest properly. I believe their digestive system is more like a carnivore than a herbivores.

also - I wouldn't eat a panda either - well not a whole one anyway!


----------



## lee1006 (Oct 12, 2010)

bampoisongirl said:


> Get your coat! (No you havn't pulled lol, get out!)
> 
> 
> 
> Win:no1:


I actually left my coat on.....didn't think i would be here long lol, tough crowd


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Evie said:


> Except for the massive canine teeth at the beginning of the digestive tract!


*chuckle* We've been using knives of one sort or another for thousands upon thousands of years - we have "canine teeth" that can be resharpened.


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

bampoisongirl said:


> Where has all this rubbish of not eating carnivores come from? I've never, ever heard anyone say that before, what's the difference?! It's all meat at the end of the day!





Zoo-Man said:


> I do not understand the "I couldn't eat a carnivore/predator" thing! An animal is an animal, no matter what it eats. And it's welfare should be paramount either way!


 i don't think it is a weired way of thinking to be honest i would assume the meat wouldn't be very tastey for one reason, when big carnivours kill other big carnivours they don't eat the meat, eg' loin and leopards, or hyenas and african wild dogs. and these are in places where the next meal is not always insight.


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> *chuckle* We've been using knives of one sort or another for thousands upon thousands of years - we have "canine teeth" that can be resharpened.


OK fair point but I do think that it's splitting hairs, and I still maintain that dogs are to all intents and purposes carnivores. 
However instead of using the carnovore, herbivore, omnivore debate, how about predator and prey animal? Does that work better? Dogs are natural predators with all the characteristics of a predator (unless you're going to tell me that we frequently see packs of wild canids galloping majesticaly across the plains hunting wild strawberries), whereas most of the meat we eat in the western world is from a natural prey animal.
So I will rephrase my original statement -I wouldn't eat a predator :lol2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Evie said:


> So I will rephrase my original statement -I wouldn't eat a predator :lol2:


 
me neither!!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Meko said:


> me neither!!
> image


:lol2: trust you!


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

i think id be disapointed thinking i was trying dog meat to find out it wasnt actually meat as i like to say ive tried diff meats like venison and the like (makes me sound posh next to the person who just eats beef  ) 

but to be honest if it takes nice (if it was dog meat) im sure id not mind eating it as in some countries people eat birds nests and bat shit and dont complain ..


----------



## beardys (Sep 28, 2009)

*warning may upset*

YouTube - Brutal Animal fur trade in chine


----------



## ok1hurricane (Jun 15, 2010)

Ssthisto said:


> Probably on what people feed pet dogs nowadays.... grain byproducts and the remnants of meat we won't or can't eat.


Hmm still not sure about that. Fish have a far more efficient metabolism than mammals yet we are still struggling to find a sustainable source of feed for farmed carnvirous fish. True plant proteins such as soya and corn gluten and have great potential but the problem is making an efficient diet in terms of food conversion ratios etc. Also (after the BSE outbreak) there would be serious concerns about prion transmission.

My point was more along the lines of the problems with rearing large numbers of intelligent carnivorous mammals. Their offspring require large amounts of parental care for a start. When a cow drops the calf is up and about in no time, this wouldn't happen with any carnivorous mammal. Also, ongrowing would require exercise to keep them healthy so they couldn't be reared in small enclosures. The feeding and cleaning regimes would make it impossible to be economically viable, you couldn't leave dogs to wallow in their own filth like you can with cows, plus carnivorous animals tend to be armed to the teeth, literally. Their social behaviour would be a mine field too, there would be no viable way to stop them fighting and establishing hierarchies. 

This all reflects r/K selection theory.

It's interesting stuff though.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Did I miss the bit where someone said WHY they wouldnt eat a carnivore?

Chickens eat worms. Chickens taste nice. So therefore I'm guessing carnivores are damn tasty.

Cor, I'm really hungry now, thank god I'm on a diet, even these moggies look appetising.

No comments, lads.


----------



## lee1006 (Oct 12, 2010)

Can fish be considered as carnivores? i dont mean goldfish, i mean like cod and trout. I suppose piranhas are


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> Did I miss the bit where someone said WHY they wouldnt eat a carnivore?
> 
> Chickens eat worms. Chickens taste nice. So therefore I'm guessing carnivores are damn tasty.
> 
> ...


There was no 'why' involved, it was just a casual observation with no rational reasoning beind it whatsoever - as I have already said, the term carnivore would perhaps have been better replaced with the term predator.


----------



## ok1hurricane (Jun 15, 2010)

lee1006 said:


> Can fish be considered as carnivores? i dont mean goldfish, i mean like cod and trout. I suppose piranhas are


Yip, trout and cod are carnivorous fish as are most of the high value food fish species such as tuna, salmon, halibut etc.


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

predator, carnivore, whatever, it still makes absolutely no sense to me! No one has really given a reason to why they wouldn't eat predators or carnivores or whatever yet :hmm:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

wow 8 pages...

i'd try dog meat. I'd also eat human meat, to me meat is meat, regardless of where it comes from. Providing the animals are properly looked after before being slaughtered.

I personally probably wouldnt be able to eat a pet but then my definition of a pet is an animal you keep until it dies from old age or illness so you wouldnt want to eat them anyway.

i'd be majorly pissed off if i went to buy a dog burger and found out it was icky horrid veggie stuff i was eating.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

bampoisongirl said:


> predator, carnivore, whatever, it still makes absolutely no sense to me! No one has really given a reason to why they wouldn't eat predators or carnivores or whatever yet :hmm:


I don't draw the line at carnivory/predatory nature (since I've eaten crocodile, tuna, swordfish and shark.... it'd be a bit silly to). I think the only lines for me are:

It's not one of my family members, human or otherwise
It has been treated _at least as well as_ standard supermarket farmed meat, and preferably better.
It's not a species I personally consider to be sapient


----------



## ok1hurricane (Jun 15, 2010)

bampoisongirl said:


> predator, carnivore, whatever, it still makes absolutely no sense to me! No one has really given a reason to why they wouldn't eat predators or carnivores or whatever yet :hmm:


Im lost on how this makes no sense. The OP was in relation to dog meat. A predator hunts their prey (be it fish or lion or dog etc). A carnivore primarily eats meat (but may not be a predator, eg an obligate carnivorous scavenger). Whether a person chooses to eat meat from a predator or carnivore is their choice (for whatever reason).

My point here is that for any animal to be reared for food they should be suitable for it. Some are, eg fish (although some would argue) while some aren't (i would argue that dogs and cats, for example, are definitely not). 

In parts of the world where dogs are eaten they are not really reared for that purpose. They tend to be strays or are stolen and sold to traders, who often choose to dispatch by electrocution in a metal cage or drowning.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ok1hurricane said:


> Im lost on how this makes no sense. The OP was in relation to dog meat. A predator hunts their prey (be it fish or lion or dog etc). A carnivore primarily eats meat (but may not be a predator, eg an obligate carnivorous scavenger). Whether a person chooses to eat meat from a predator or carnivore is their choice (for whatever reason).
> 
> My point here is that for any animal to be reared for food they should be suitable for it. Some are, eg fish (although some would argue) while some aren't (i would argue that dogs and cats, for example, are definitely not).
> 
> In parts of the world where dogs are eaten they are not really reared for that purpose. They tend to be strays or are stolen and sold to traders, *who often choose to dispatch by electrocution in a metal cage or drowning*.


or by tying the dogs to a stake & throwing them on a bonfire alive, or by holding the cats with tongs in a vat of boiling water! :devil:


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

ok1hurricane said:


> Im lost on how this makes no sense. The OP was in relation to dog meat. A predator hunts their prey (be it fish or lion or dog etc). A carnivore primarily eats meat (but may not be a predator, eg an obligate carnivorous scavenger). Whether a person chooses to eat meat from a predator or carnivore is their choice (for whatever reason).
> 
> My point here is that for any animal to be reared for food they should be suitable for it. Some are, eg fish (although some would argue) while some aren't (i would argue that dogs and cats, for example, are definitely not).
> 
> In parts of the world where dogs are eaten they are not really reared for that purpose. They tend to be strays or are stolen and sold to traders, who often choose to dispatch by electrocution in a metal cage or drowning.


The original post and the whole idea was about eating animals viewed as pets and how this is different from animals not generally viewed as pets, I don't know how it got onto predators/carnivores, but I simply don't understand why eating this meat is different from eating veggies/prey. I must be completely missing something


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Evie said:


> There was no 'why' involved, it was just a casual observation with no rational reasoning beind it whatsoever - as I have already said, the term carnivore would perhaps have been better replaced with the term predator.


But it still makes no sense. Hence asking...erm...why?


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> But it still makes no sense. Hence asking...erm...why?


There is so much legislation about farmed animals not eating certain restricted proteins, I honestly think there would be some real health issues associated with eating an animal that had been fed on animal protein. 

Having said that, it isn't the actual reason why I wouldn't eat it:
I just wouldn't fancy it - nor would I eat cockles or mussels or locusts. I really can't rationalise it, sorry. 
There are lots of things that some cultures/people eat and others find distastful e.g. monkey brains, sheeps eyeballs, witchetty grubs etc. Surely it's not that strange :lol2:


----------



## simooshy (Mar 12, 2010)

lee1006 said:


> Can fish be considered as carnivores? i dont mean goldfish, i mean like cod and trout. I suppose piranhas are


 Most fish are also cannibals if given the chance, even goldfish


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

simooshy said:


> Most fish are also cannibals if given the chance, even goldfish


Don't get me started on fish - it would be like opening a whole new can of worms - anyone fancy a worm omnomnom?:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Evie said:


> *Don't get me started on fish - it would be like opening a whole new can of worms* - anyone fancy a worm omnomnom?:lol2:


Surely it would be like opening a can of fish???


----------



## simooshy (Mar 12, 2010)

Great, now I want a mackerel sandwich.... :mf_dribble:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Surely it would be like opening a can of fish???


Ewww Think I'd prefer worms!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Evie said:


> Ewww Think I'd prefer worms!


Mmm, possibly....


----------

